# Driving License - Spain



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello All

We both have UK driving licenses and will be taking our car to Spain intially for up to 6 months. After that time we plan on purchasing a Spanish car LHD of course. Will we need to change our UK licenses for Spanish licenses in order to register the new vehicle or can we keep our existing UK licenses? :confused2:

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caseyprince said:


> Hello All
> 
> We both have UK driving licenses and will be taking our car to Spain intially for up to 6 months. After that time we plan on purchasing a Spanish car LHD of course. Will we need to change our UK licenses for Spanish licenses in order to register the new vehicle or can we keep our existing UK licenses? :confused2:
> 
> Thanks


you can keep your UK licences until they expire - many people find it better to change to Spanish ones though


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you can keep your UK licences until they expire - many people find it better to change to Spanish ones though


Just be aware that the plastic card expires after 10 years (from date of issue) - a lot of people that I have spoken to don't realize this. They (wrongly) assume that because they can drive 'till they are 70 (ish), then they don't need to do anything.


So - check the expiry date on the plastic part of the licence.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Just be aware that the plastic card expires after 10 years (from date of issue) - a lot of people that I have spoken to don't realize this. They (wrongly) assume that because they can drive 'till they are 70 (ish), then they don't need to do anything.
> 
> 
> So - check the expiry date on the plastic part of the licence.


it's funny - some of my students were discussing this this morning when I arrived for the class

one of them insisted they could keep it til 70 - one until the expiry date - the one who said 70 thought that was when his expired - something to do with medicals....

we put him right


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

*driving licences*

We changed our Uk driving licences for Spanish ones and now I wish we hadn't. The licences we were given only lasted 5 years and now need renewal. It will cost 50 euros each and we have to have sight and hearing tests, medical checks and submit a list of medication we take, plus take a computer based co-ordination test. I am 60 my husband 67. You used to need to do this when you reached 70 but now it applies to everybody applying for or renewing a licence. I think it is probably a good idea but I could do without the hassle which we would have avoided for a few more years if we'd kept our UK licences.


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

I know it is a pain, but at least it stops drivers who should not be driving from re-newing their licence. Our neighbours man friend went for a medical as he wanted to get his licence back (he had let it lapse) he was refused as his sight was too bad. The friend was not happy, he stormed out of the medical center! So in that respect it is good.
My husband got stopped for speeding and got an on the spot fine as his licence was a UK licence, so we had to leave our car documents with the policeman, drive into town, cash the money and drive back to pay the fine. Had he got a Spanish licence he would have been given a bit of paper and paid it later. 
With a Spanish licence you start off with points on the licence and they get taken off for speeding etc. If you have a clean licence for a few years you get points added on for ´good driving´


----------



## musicospain (Oct 24, 2012)

One point not mentioned so far: if you keep your UK licence and lose it you will have to lie to DVLA in order to replace it, as they will not issue a replacement to anyone not residing in the UK. You have to sign a declaration to this effect and, technically, it would be a criminal offence to sign the declaration if it wasn't true. IOn these circumstances you would have to get a statement of entitlement to drive from DVLA (cost 10GBP) and use this to get a Spanish licence. Having had to go down this route for my wife it is far better, in my opinion, to exchange for a Spanish on if you are planning on living here permanently.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

*driving licences*

Yeah you're right that's why we swopped ours originally, wanted to do everything by the book. Just a bit of a pain to have to do all the tests, and pay so much just been told it will cost E78.60 each to renew them - ouch!


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Sunhat said:


> I know it is a pain, but at least it stops drivers who should not be driving from re-newing their licence. Our neighbours man friend went for a medical as he wanted to get his licence back (he had let it lapse) he was refused as his sight was too bad. The friend was not happy, he stormed out of the medical center! So in that respect it is good.
> My husband got stopped for speeding and got an on the spot fine as his licence was a UK licence, so we had to leave our car documents with the policeman, drive into town, cash the money and drive back to pay the fine. Had he got a Spanish licence he would have been given a bit of paper and paid it later.
> With a Spanish licence you start off with points on the licence and they get taken off for speeding etc. If you have a clean licence for a few years you get points added on for ´good driving´


How do I find out how many points I currently have?
G


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

morlandg said:


> How do I find out how many points I currently have?
> G


I've never heard of points being added on - are you sure about this?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I've never heard of points being added on - are you sure about this?


I don't drive , so I don't know for sure - but I thought that in Spain you start with however many & they take them off :confused2:


----------



## musicospain (Oct 24, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I've never heard of points being added on - are you sure about this?


Yes they do add points on for "good behaviour"

By the way the current cost for renewing a licence in Malaga is 22.60€ plus the cost of the medical which should not be more than 40€ and can usually be negotiated down to 35 or even 30€


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The cost around here to renew a Spanish licence is 75€ that's assuming you have all classes not inc. hgv.

You start off with 12 points & after 3 years you get 2 more & after Another 3 years another 1 , making a total of 15 , which I have. 
You can check points amount on the DGT website.

The only problem with the system is that you do not automatically get the points back. They have modified it since it's original inception, when not much thought had been given to getting them back. Now, to reclaim 6 points ( the maximum allowed in one go ) ,there is a course to be taken at a cost of c.180€. 2 years have to elapse before you can reclaim any more.

If your licence is suspended , once reclaimed ( after taking the tests ) you only have 8 points. then after 2 years it reverts back to 12, assuming no offences in the interim !
You have to wait 6 months to reclaim a suspended licence after a 1st suspension & 12 for a second suspension.

Points checking.Go here;

http://www.dgt.es/portal/es/oficina_virtual/permiso_por_puntos/

Saldo de Puntos (Sin certificado) click on help ( Ayudar ) & follow.

When you reach 12 points You automatically lose your licence six months later.

Partial recovery of points: the 12-hour awareness and recycling course can be carried out once every two years (once a year for professional drivers) and a maximum of four points can be obtained. 

Recovery of driving licence after losing all points: a 24 hour course costing 320 euros must be attended and a test taken at the Jefatura de Trafico.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JaneyO said:


> We changed our Uk driving licences for Spanish ones and now I wish we hadn't. The licences we were given only lasted 5 years and now need renewal. It will cost 50 euros each and we have to have sight and hearing tests, medical checks and submit a list of medication we take, plus take a computer based co-ordination test. I am 60 my husband 67. You used to need to do this when you reached 70 but now it applies to everybody applying for or renewing a licence. I think it is probably a good idea but I could do without the hassle which we would have avoided for a few more years if we'd kept our UK licences.



It cost me 30 euros and I did not require a medical...I am over sixty...

Don't you think it a good idea though that these checks are required? Perhaps a similar system should be introduced in the UK.

A little hassle is surely worthwhile if it is in the pursuit of safety...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

musicospain said:


> One point not mentioned so far: if you keep your UK licence and lose it you will have to lie to DVLA in order to replace it, as they will not issue a replacement to anyone not residing in the UK. You have to sign a declaration to this effect and, technically, it would be a criminal offence to sign the declaration if it wasn't true. IOn these circumstances you would have to get a statement of entitlement to drive from DVLA (cost 10GBP) and use this to get a Spanish licence. Having had to go down this route for my wife it is far better, in my opinion, to exchange for a Spanish on if you are planning on living here permanently.



I lost my UK licence which was a Good Thing as it propelled me into applying for a Spanish one.

As well as the DVLA document you also need to go to the police and get a denuncia to the effect that you have lost your UK licence.

I agree...if Spain is your permanent residence, at some point you will need to change or to lie which as you rightly point out is an offence.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

That is really useful thanks never knew how to do this, glad to find 15 points you never know what they've done to your stuff without telling you. Big thank you!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

JaneyO said:


> That is really useful thanks never knew how to do this, glad to find 15 points you never know what they've done to your stuff without telling you. Big thank you!


Ps; Don't forget your password  as I can't find anything on there that allows you to ask for a reminder/new one !! & because you use NIE/NiF you can't re-register !


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> ...
> 
> Points checking.Go here;
> 
> ...



I've just tried to register and got a message that I'm not in the system!

To register, I entered my NIE and the issue date of my Spanish licence (date 4a) or are they looking for the date that I passed my test? If they are, then how can I find this as it was back in UK some 30 odd years ago?


Any thoughts?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I've just tried to register and got a message that I'm not in the system!
> 
> To register, I entered my NIE and the issue date of my Spanish licence (date 4a) or are they looking for the date that I passed my test? If they are, then how can I find this as it was back in UK some 30 odd years ago?
> 
> ...


If you look on the back at the classes it is the date on the left , number 10 , which could be the date you got your licence or the date the licence was replaced in the UK .


----------

